# Frass Behind Wall



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you talking about all that dirt looking stuff that looks like it's laying on the slab?
Seeing any hard mud tunnels?
Hard to tell from the picture, is it just sand or saw dust mixed with sand?
I've never seen termites just haul in dirt like that.
Adding your location to your profile by going to quick links to edit might help narrow it down to what it might be.


----------



## aidan80 (Feb 26, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Are you talking about all that dirt looking stuff that looks like it's laying on the slab?
> Seeing any hard mud tunnels?
> Hard to tell from the picture, is it just sand or saw dust mixed with sand?
> I've never seen termites just haul in dirt like that.
> Adding your location to your profile by going to quick links to edit might help narrow it down to what it might be.


No mud tunnels, then again i had a water leak in there that may have wanted away any evidence. It feels soft like damp potting soil. I'll take a closer look when i get home. My thought was termites or carpenter ants but I'm far from an expert. The property is in Florida, i had termites on the outer wall in the same area last year which where treated with Termidor. Termidor was used, full 360 and drilled into the slab. Since then I've not seen as much as an ant in or on the house.


----------



## aidan80 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok now that everything is fully dried out in the wall.. and it's time to repair the hole I vacuumed out the sand. I'm saying sand because that's the exact consistency of what I have. There's no sign of mud tunnels (thank god) or any insects of any type back there. No obvious damage to any wood. Just a small mound of sand at the bottom of the pipes. Almost exactly like I'd find in the yard when I spot an ant hill. I assume an ant hill popped up inside the house at some point in time?

This is what I found.. you may want to click on the image to get it full screen. All I can see here is sand and random bits sucked up from behind the wall.


----------

